
Review with Flatte Builder console. flattejs #firebase #angular #JavaScript - kaanekinci
https://twitter.com/flattejs/status/906885203263725569
======
kaanekinci
We have developed a client side Firebase database management tool for our
project. Now, we are publishing Flatte with the comunity.

Flatte manages your database for you with a manifest which is created by you.

Client-Side NOSql Firebase Realtime Database modeling and management system.

Benefits:

\- Flatte provides to create a NOSql database model. \- MySQL like transaction
for Firebase. (If all conditions are passed, flatte sends the whole data to
firebase.) \- Client side processing. \- Flatte handles copy records and
external effects for you. No need to write everything in your application.
(Denormalization) \- Flatte allows you to create field based functions. \- You
can create your constants with predefined templates. (also with functions) \-
You can apply filters to incoming values. (Such as uppercase, date format..)
\- With Flatte Manifesto Builder, you can easily create and visualize your
manifest.

please fork on github [https://github.com/Flatte/Flatte-
Web](https://github.com/Flatte/Flatte-Web)

Flatte manifest builder:
[https://flatte.maxabab.com](https://flatte.maxabab.com)

